# Dodge Durango for Plowing



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 2005 Dodge Durango that I pull my lawn trailer with and I really like the short wheel base it's easy to manuever and I was looking at maybe putting a sno-way 26 series plow on it and push snow I was looking for any thoughts on this or if anyone else has a Durango they are pushing snow with and their opinions.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I bet it would do really well for a long time pushing a light duty plow, residentials. especialy the hemi


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

We had a Durango with 7 1/2' SnoWay and used it for 5 years. It was great for driveways, maneuverable, good traction, comfortable to drive. Even in deeper snow it did OK.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The Durango truck is not as bad as you might think. They are typicially hard on fuel but dependable. 02-03 years were the best from what I remember. Add a few bags of salt behind the rear seats for balast and you will be happy. Keep up on the trans / service and enjoy.

They are actually quite cheap to purchase too!! It would be an idea to get an extra one for parts expecially if you can get it for a deal.....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My 03 Dakota was awesome and reliable for the 3 years I used it.The 05 Durango is the newer style but still a lot alike (plus they used the same drivetrain).


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

plowguy43;1122550 said:


> My 03 Dakota was awesome and reliable for the 3 years I used it.The 05 Durango is the newer style but still a lot alike (plus they used the same drivetrain).


My Dakota does great, and the Durango technically does better than a truck because the rear weight actually helps balance the front load of the plow.

The Snoway is a great plow with the DP as well!


----------



## jmullins6987 (Nov 26, 2010)

the sno-way 26 series with down pressure is on sale on ebay for $3999 that's a great price!


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got a 97 Dakota with the snoway 26 and with a little ballast it is awesome great maneuverability and power.


----------

